# Berkley Nanofil



## Quacki (9. September 2011)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe mir diese Woche diese Schnur zugelegt und möchte damit am Sonntag zum Dorschangeln. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dieser Schnur. Was ist mit den Knoten sind die genau so haltbar wie bei geflochtener Schnur. Ich hoffe ich bekomme hier ein Paar Infos dazu.

Ansonsten gute Fänge
Quacki von der Oder


----------



## ehrwien (9. September 2011)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Augen auf beim Schnurkauf


----------



## Klaus85748 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Ich habe im Laden ein par Knotentests durchgeführt und war nicht beeindruckt,ich brauchte nicht viel Kraft um sie zu zerreissen.Allerdings habe ich nicht die Knoten benutzt die Berkley empfiehlt,also erst probieren dann kaufen wenn zufrieden.Ich werde mir eine Rolle Schnur holen und in der Praxis probieren.Die Rolle 100 m Nano Fil kostet ja nichts mit dem Coupon von Rute und Rolle .Gruß Klaus
Petri Heil allen Lesern


----------



## beifisch (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

|wavey:Achtung!!!!!In der neuen Rolle u.Rute 11.2011 ist ein Gutschein über 100 m Nanafil nach Wahl einzulösen in vielen Angelläden ,gültig bis ende November.Gruß beifisch:vik:


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



beifisch schrieb:


> |wavey:Achtung!!!!!In der neuen Rolle u.Rute 11.2011 ist ein Gutschein über 100 m Nanafil nach Wahl einzulösen in vielen Angelläden ,gültig bis ende November.Gruß beifisch:vik:


 
Gerade geholt und sogar 120m bekommen #6


----------



## Downbeat (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Na dann will ich auch mal los den Gutschein einlösen.


----------



## lsski (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



Quacki schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Ich habe mir diese Woche diese Schnur zugelegt und möchte damit am Sonntag zum Dorschangeln. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dieser Schnur. Was ist mit den Knoten sind die genau so haltbar wie bei geflochtener Schnur. Ich hoffe ich bekomme hier ein Paar Infos dazu.
> 
> ...




Der doppele Albrig hält eigentlich die angegebene Tragkrafz.
eine Zugprobe vor dem Angeln nach dem Knoten sollte immer getestet werden !
Mach ich immer und ich habe meine Teuren wobbler noch.!! #6
LG Jeff


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



Quacki schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Ich habe mir diese Woche diese Schnur zugelegt und möchte damit am Sonntag zum Dorschangeln. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dieser Schnur. *Was ist mit den Knoten* sind die genau so haltbar wie bei geflochtener Schnur. Ich hoffe ich bekomme hier ein Paar Infos dazu.
> 
> ...


 


Der Palomar ist hervorragend,um einen Wirbel anzuknoten.:m

Übrigens gibt es zur Nanofil bereits einen umfangreichen Trööt,in dem alles bisherige gesagt wurde.


----------



## Little Pike (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Hallo

Will mir auch den Gutschein einlösen. Ich weiß nur nicht genau, was ich mit den 100 m machen soll, könnt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben. Feeder im Rhein auf Barben und gehe öfters mal zu nem kleinen Bach mit schönen forellen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Clarissa (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Hallo,
ich hab da ne peinliche Frage...ich hab mir sogar 2 Hefte (Fisch und Fang) gekauft...und jetzt frag ich mich wie diese Gutscheine aussehen? Es hat ja eine Doppelseite mit der Produktbeschreibung der Nanofil aber einen Gutschein kann ich da nicht finden... |kopfkrat
und ob di schnur auch Hechttauglich ist?


----------



## The Bad Guy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Hi Clarissa,

sorry, aber ich glaube du hast das falsche Heft gekauft. Der Gutschein ist wohl in der Rute&Rolle drinnen. Wurde jedenfalls oben geschrieben...

MfG Christian


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



Clarissa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab da ne peinliche Frage...ich hab mir sogar 2 Hefte (Fisch und Fang) gekauft...und jetzt frag ich mich wie diese Gutscheine aussehen? Es hat ja eine Doppelseite mit der Produktbeschreibung der Nanofil aber einen Gutschein kann ich da nicht finden... |kopfkrat
> und ob di schnur auch Hechttauglich ist?



Welche Ausgaben hast du denn gekauft? Weil die waren, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, nur in bestimmten Ausgaben drin, ich glaube es war die Novemberausgabe.

Also zum "Freiwasserangeln" ohne allzu viel Grundkontakt ist das, finde ich, ne super Schnur, aber ab 0,12mm wirkt die doch recht steif und etwas hart. Und beim Jiggen, wo ich persönlich viel auf die Schnur gucke, ist mir die auch zu schlecht sichtbar, dann lieber ne gelbe Power Pro
 Aber in 0,08mm zum UL-Angeln echt super, weitere Würfe sind auf jeden Fall festzustellen. Die 0,10mm ist auch sehr gut, wird aber bald wieder gegen ne Power Pro getauscht, weil die Kombo, auf der ich die 0,10er fische, eben oft zum Jiggen benutzt wird|rolleyes

Greetz


----------



## Bassjunky (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Die Gutscheine gibt es nicht mehr. Hechtsicher sind die Schnüre auf gar keinen Fall!!!!


----------



## Clarissa (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Das ist di Fisch & Fang ausgabe vom Dezember und Jänner....ok.. 
Warum ist die nicht Hechtsicher? Wegen dem Knoten?;+


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



Clarissa schrieb:


> Das ist di Fisch & Fang ausgabe vom Dezember und Jänner....ok..
> Warum ist die nicht Hechtsicher? Wegen dem Knoten?;+



Hmm, wie das gemeint ist weiß ich auch nicht

Aber eins ist wichtig: Ein No Knot Verbinder ist bei der Nanofil sicherer als jeder Knoten! Aber auch beim No Knot sollten es sicherheitshalber 8 Windungen sein, da ist man auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



Bassjunky schrieb:


> Die Gutscheine gibt es nicht mehr. Hechtsicher sind die Schnüre auf gar keinen Fall!!!!



Sie hat nach tauglich gefragt!!!!!!! und nicht nach sicher(im Sinne eines Vorfachs)....
|bla:


----------



## Clarissa (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Das man ein Stahlvorfach verwenden muss ist mir schon klar  aber ob es einen Kampfsatren Hecht vom Gewicht her aushält frage ich mich? Ich nimm beim angeln auf Hecht eigentlich NUR geflochtene schnüre


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



Clarissa schrieb:


> Das man ein Stahlvorfach verwenden muss ist mir schon klar  aber ob es einen Kampfsatren Hecht vom Gewicht her aushält frage ich mich? Ich nimm beim angeln auf Hecht eigentlich NUR geflochtene schnüre



Solange man halt normal drillt dürfte das schon alles passen Ich habe es letzten Herbst auch geschafft nen 70er an 0,08er Geflecht und 8g Rute auszudrillen, aber das ist wieder was anderes.

Also wenn die Schnurstärke zum Gerät passt kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren#6


----------



## Clarissa (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

ja i würd mir ne 0,17 draufmachen mit ner 2,70 Rute mit 40-100 gramm wurfgewicht...dürfte gehen oder?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



Clarissa schrieb:


> ja i würd mir ne 0,17 draufmachen mit ner 2,70 Rute mit 40-100 gramm wurfgewicht...dürfte gehen oder?



Dürfte wohl passen

Aber wie gesagt, in der Stärke wäre mir die zu steif. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, guck dir die vorher mal an, weil wäre ja nicht so gut wenn dir die Schnur dann nicht liegt


----------



## Slick (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

Bestelle dir den Askari Katalog.Es liegt eine Probe der Schnur bei.

Alles kostenlos.#h


----------



## HRO1961 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*

moin,

angel mit ner 15er seit wochen auf der spinnrute. glatt wie sa..., keine sägegeräusche auf den ringen, extreme weiten, bei nutzen der empfohlenen knoten hohe reissfestigkeit, gute abriebfestigkeit. leider nur in weiss erhältlich aber trotzdem noch sichtbar. fairer preis. durchmesser nicht 100%ig gleichmäßig. kann zu schnurverdrallung führen. trotzdem: selten sonne geile schnur gefischt. leider nicht multigeeignet. 


gruss achim


----------



## B.Mech (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Berkley Nanofil*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> angel mit ner 15er seit wochen auf der spinnrute. glatt wie sa..., keine sägegeräusche auf den ringen, extreme weiten, bei nutzen der empfohlenen knoten hohe reissfestigkeit, gute abriebfestigkeit. leider nur in weiss erhältlich aber trotzdem noch sichtbar. fairer preis. durchmesser nicht 100%ig gleichmäßig. kann zu schnurverdrallung führen. trotzdem: selten sonne geile schnur gefischt. leider nicht multigeeignet.
> 
> ...




Ne gibts auch in gelb (charteuse ) !

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160920524003...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


MFG


----------

